

Porn for Ladies: The Sexism of Assessing Female-Friendly Smut - nbj914
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/03/porn-for-ladies-the-subtle-sexism-of-assessing-female-friendly-smut/254147/

======
smrq
"not quite as rapey as what you might expect of, say, a typical S&M scene"

I'm disappointed that an article purportedly aimed at dispelling
misconceptions about pornography would so shamelessly perpetuate
misconceptions about BDSM.

------
spurgu
Fwiw I'm male and I enjoy watching James Deen -like stuff a lot more than the
mainstream posing BS that's out there.

